# Horrible MPG's on My Turbo 1.6



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i am having HORRIBLE MPG'S on my 200sx 1.6 turbo...

i am not running with an EGR tube, and have the t25 at 7psi, 370's, and jwt ecu..

i have a new fuel filter, and kept the stock 02 sensors ( 1 in dp, and the other where the cat USE to be)

i usually would assume its just my 370's, but my 3 hour drive home use to take 1/4 of a taNK, and now it costs almost 3/4!!!

is this how bad it is supose to be???

is this all because of the EGR tube, or lack of it?


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

No, there's something wrong. On my turbo SR, I just got an ave. of 30mpg over a 3000 mile roadtrip. Your bumper is probably black from running so rich. What is your actual fuel mileage?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

spdracerUT said:


> No, there's something wrong. On my turbo SR, I just got an ave. of 30mpg over a 3000 mile roadtrip. Your bumper is probably black from running so rich. What is your actual fuel mileage?



i dont know my actual mileage, but like i said, it took almost 3/4 of a tank for a 170 Mile trip, and it usually onlt takes 1/4....i am smoking alot...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you're smoking? dude, what color is the smoke. I'ma check this when you come over. I had shitty mileage, but I could make it to st. augustine with 1/4 tank left....


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

dude your egr is going to add like.. 50+ miles... if not close to 85... buddy


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Tommy, I'm thinkin you're gettin lousy mileage because you're just not runnin at 7psi or so. I kinda felt it bogging, after thinkin about it.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i am having HORRIBLE MPG'S on my 200sx 1.6 turbo...
> 
> i am not running with an EGR tube, and have the t25 at 7psi, 370's, and jwt ecu..
> 
> ...


I am thinking you didnt fix your injector leak right.

Mike


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> I am thinking you didnt fix your injector leak right.
> 
> Mike




it runs and idles perfectly...how can i be sure they are fixed...


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

a wide band O2 sensor will tell you if your rich. I sugest buying or borrowing one.

-dave



NotAnotherHonda said:


> it runs and idles perfectly...how can i be sure they are fixed...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dave_f said:


> a wide band O2 sensor will tell you if your rich. I sugest buying or borrowing one.
> 
> -dave



i can get one too...thanks


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

weird....my brothers car had great mpg with that ecu and injectors, NA and FI.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

Before I had my ECU tuned correctly I was running in the 11s for A/F and I was seeing similar milage for a tank. what are you running for engine managment? do you have a techtom?
-dave


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dave_f said:


> Before I had my ECU tuned correctly I was running in the 11s for A/F and I was seeing similar milage for a tank. what are you running for engine managment? do you have a techtom?
> -dave




jwt ecu


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

javierb14 said:


> weird....my brothers car had great mpg with that ecu and injectors, NA and FI.



some honda boys said that the jwt ecu will run rich to be safe...my a/f gauge says that im stoich most of the time, but those gauges have never done shit for me before...

your brother used both 02's too, and with no cat...correct?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

yup both 02's and no cat...the rear o2 MIL would flash sometimes, but never affected the gas mileage.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

javierb14 said:


> yup both 02's and no cat...the rear o2 MIL would flash sometimes, but never affected the gas mileage.



yea, my CEL just turned on, and im gonna get it checked tomorrow


----------

